# Regional visa 491



## Jessica NG (Sep 22, 2019)

Hi guys, 

As far as I understand, the regional visa will be expanded (Regional areas are defined as any area excluding Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, the Gold Coast and Perth). It means that Wooloongong, Newscatsle ..will become a regionals after 16 Nov. Does any one have information about requirements to apply this type of visa? Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jessica NG said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As far as I understand, the regional visa will be expanded (Regional areas are defined as any area excluding Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, the Gold Coast and Perth). It means that Wooloongong, Newscatsle ..will become a regionals after 16 Nov. Does any one have information about requirements to apply this type of visa? Thank you!


The fine print should be out by end October or early November 
It’s too early now

Cheers


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Jessica NG said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Hello, NB


After securing 491, can successful applicants apply for 189/190 after some years? Or they will be restricted to pathway 191?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Jessica NG said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As far as I understand, the regional visa will be expanded (Regional areas are defined as any area excluding Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, the Gold Coast and Perth). It means that Wooloongong, Newscatsle ..will become a regionals after 16 Nov. Does any one have information about requirements to apply this type of visa? Thank you!


No... If you will see current website of DHA it shows wooloongong and New Castle as an excluding areas ( See the postal codes Mentioned on DHA website)
And after 16 Nov... It will remain same because they are pushing all the migrants to regional areas and won't change anything...


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

After securing 491, can successful applicants apply for 189/190 after some years? Or they will be restricted to pathway 191?[/QUOTE]
No it will be restricted to pathway of 191 you wont be eligible to apply for subclass 189/190 
(kindly see the new legislative instrument published by DHA on it's websites)


----------



## Jessica NG (Sep 22, 2019)

I found this article - i know it is not officially yet but i think this is something they are aiming to do.

*Skilled Employer Sponsored Regional (Provisional) subclass 494 visa*
_What are the major changes?_
Supersedes the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Permanent) subclass 187 visa.
Removal of up-front permanent residency and now a provisional visa with a requirement to live and work in regional Australia for three years to be eligible (visa validity period is five years).
Available in two streams, Employer Sponsored and Labour Agreement.
Access to an increased number of occupations (almost 700).
Priority processing of applications (no further detail provided).
Definition of regional Australia will be expanded and simplified to include all areas of Australia except the metropolitan areas of; Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Gold Coast and Perth. The major change here is that Newcastle, Wollongong and the NSW Central Coast will now be eligible.


----------



## ahmad.muscat (Jul 2, 2019)

i want to check with 489 visa holders can apply for 491 visa?


----------



## Jessica NG (Sep 22, 2019)

489 is a old skill regional visa. 491 is a new one. If you already have 489, why do you need to apply for 491?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Information from DHA about 16/11/2019 EOIs and Points test visas
DHA has clarified information on the updating of points for submitted EOIs when the 16 November 2019 changes come into effect.

The Department has clarified that:

– SkillSelect will automatically update points for all Expressions of Interest (EOI) in submitted status.
– EOIs in draft status will not be updated, as no points have been attributed at this stage in the system
– There will be no change to the ‘date of effect’ for any EOI when this change is applied.
– Points will only be updated once an EOI is submitted
– Specific systems functionality is still being developed and any information required by agents will be provided once the process has been finalised, however, no applicant or intending migrant will be disadvantaged by the changes to 6D points for Points Tested visas.
This might be helpful to solve confusion about DOE of EOI


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Currently 66% of points test applications have a partner included and 34% are single people. So going forward approximately one third of all EOIs (the single applicants) will gain 10 extra points on 16/11/2019. They will be happy.

The other two thirds of all EOIs (those people with a partner) will gain either 0, 5 or 10 points depending on the skills and english language ability of their partner. To break this down only 10% of those applicants with a partner are currently claiming partner points (ie they have an acceptable skills assessment). The other 90% of those with a partner will have to hope their partners english is at least competent (IELTS 6,6,6,6 or equivalent) to get 5 points. Currently only 12% (of all application) declare partner english skills at this level in their visa applications. Although presumably some could do better if they had to, and we have assumed this will happen.

In summary, from 16/11/2019 we believe that on an existing EOI score
34% will gain 10 points from being single or having an aussie partner
06% will gain 10 points from a partner with skills assessment and competent english
20% will gain 5 points from having a partner with competent english
40% will gain 0 points

So, Ranking Order (if all other points claims are EQUAL)
· First – primary applicants with a skilled spouse or de facto partner
· Equal First – primary applicants without a spouse or de facto partner
· Second – Primary applicants with a spouse or de facto partner who can demonstrate competent English but does not have the skills for skilled partner points (age and skills)
· Third – Primary applicants with a partner who is ineligible for either competent English or Skilled partner points. These applicants will be ranked below all other cohorts, if all other points claims are equal.

To cut story short what DHA are saying is that if you have a partner on your application they are potentially taking away an invitation that could have gone to another single highly skilled applicant. So your partner had better have skills or at least good english language ability. I am not saying this is fair, but it is the clear message DHA are giving here

Don't know this is true or not but thought this might be helpful post November to compete for places to get an invite.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Arjun_123 said:


> To cut story short what DHA are saying is that if you have a partner on your application they are potentially taking away an invitation that could have gone to another single highly skilled applicant. So your partner had better have skills or at least good english language ability. I am not saying this is fair, but it is the clear message DHA are giving here
> 
> Don't know this is true or not but thought this might be helpful post November to compete for places to get an invite.


Invitations are based on the primary applicant only. So if someone with a spouse and 3 children receives an invitation, this is one invitation not five.


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

What if the main applicant doesn't get job and spouse as depended get job of 53K on 491, then will the primary applicant fulfill the DHA earning conditions or he/she must earn 53K to satisfy their criteria?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singlarun said:


> What if the main applicant doesn't get job and spouse as depended get job of 53K on 491, then will the primary applicant fulfill the DHA earning conditions or he/she must earn 53K to satisfy their criteria?


It can be either, but not a mix of the 2
That means It cannot be 2 years one person and 1 year another person
The same person has to earn at least 53 k for 3 years 

Cheers


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Does this 53k earning must come from a skilled work relevant to your assessed job occupation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

australiandreams said:


> Does this 53k earning must come from a skilled work relevant to your assessed job occupation?


If you are on a employer sponsored visa, then you have to be in the nominated position 
If not , it can be from any job

Cheers


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Ok NB Thanks. One last doubt, Can it be a scenario that primary applicant earn 30k and dependent spouse earn 23K to satisfy the DHA condition of 53K for 3 consecutive years?



NB said:


> It can be either, but not a mix of the 2
> That means It cannot be 2 years one person and 1 year another person
> The same person has to earn at least 53 k for 3 years
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singlarun said:


> Ok NB Thanks. One last doubt, Can it be a scenario that primary applicant earn 30k and dependent spouse earn 23K to satisfy the DHA condition of 53K for 3 consecutive years?


Nope
No combing of incomes 
It has to be an individual person
BTW it need not be consecutive 
It can be any 3 years out of the 5 years


Cheers


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> Currently 66% of points test applications have a partner included and 34% are single people. So going forward approximately one third of all EOIs (the single applicants) will gain 10 extra points on 16/11/2019. They will be happy.
> 
> The other two thirds of all EOIs (those people with a partner) will gain either 0, 5 or 10 points depending on the skills and english language ability of their partner. To break this down only 10% of those applicants with a partner are currently claiming partner points (ie they have an acceptable skills assessment). The other 90% of those with a partner will have to hope their partners english is at least competent (IELTS 6,6,6,6 or equivalent) to get 5 points. Currently only 12% (of all application) declare partner english skills at this level in their visa applications. Although presumably some could do better if they had to, and we have assumed this will happen.
> 
> ...


I think once the new point system comes in place we will start seeing more single applications vs applications with partners lol. People who are not married and just defacto will probably start claiming that they're single so that they won't lose points.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> After securing 491, can successful applicants apply for 189/190 after some years? Or they will be restricted to pathway 191?


No it will be restricted to pathway of 191 you wont be eligible to apply for subclass 189/190 
(kindly see the new legislative instrument published by DHA on it's websites)[/QUOTE]

Just clarifying, are you saying that if you've already been granted a 491 you can't apply for another PR? (ie 189 or 190)

OR it's just not the same pathway?

Cause if I remember correctly, if you are on a 489 you can still apply and wait for 189 invite.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arjun_123 said:


> After securing 491, can successful applicants apply for 189/190 after some years? Or they will be restricted to pathway 191?


No it will be restricted to pathway of 191 you wont be eligible to apply for subclass 189/190 
(kindly see the new legislative instrument published by DHA on it's websites)[/QUOTE]

You may be eligible to apply for 189/190 only after your 491 which is valid for 5 years has expired
Till then you are locked out of any new visa application 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arjun_123 said:


> After securing 491, can successful applicants apply for 189/190 after some years? Or they will be restricted to pathway 191?


No it will be restricted to pathway of 191 you wont be eligible to apply for subclass 189/190 
(kindly see the new legislative instrument published by DHA on it's websites QUOTE]

You may be eligible to apply for 189/190 only after your 491 which is valid for 5 years has expired
Till then you are locked out of any new visa application 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arjun_123 said:


> After securing 491, can successful applicants apply for 189/190 after some years? Or they will be restricted to pathway 191?


No it will be restricted to pathway of 191 you wont be eligible to apply for subclass 189/190 
(kindly see the new legislative instrument published by DHA on it's websites [/QUOTE]

You may be eligible to apply for 189/190 only after your 491 which is valid for 5 years has expired
Till then you are locked out of any new visa application 

Cheers


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

OK NB. Thank you for detailed explanation. 


NB said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > Ok NB Thanks. One last doubt, Can it be a scenario that primary applicant earn 30k and dependent spouse earn 23K to satisfy the DHA condition of 53K for 3 consecutive years?
> ...


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

When DHA announced the New 16/11/2019 points test back in April 2019 the Explanatory Statement included these paragraphs

This will ensure that primary applicants without a partner (singles) will be ranked equally to other primary applicants who have the same human capital attributes. If all other points claims are equal, invitations for points tested visas will be ranked by the Migration Points Test as described below:

First – primary applicants with a skilled spouse or de facto partner
Equal First – primary applicants without a spouse or de facto partner
Second – Primary applicants with a spouse or de facto partner who can demonstrate competent English but does not have the skills for skilled partner points (age and skills)
Third – Primary applicants with a partner who is ineligible for either competent English or Skilled partner points. These applicants will be ranked below all other cohorts, if all other points claims are equal.
This suggested that if points were equal (let’s say 85 points) that EOIs claiming 10 partner points (single people and those with a skilled partner and competent english) would gain an invite BEFORE others on the same total even if they had a lesser effect date. As they would be ranked higher in the above ordering listed in the explanatory statement

DHA have confirmed to us that there will be NO new “rankings” system in the new points test (So the system remains as it currently is) . So when an EOI is allocated it’s points total and EOI date (including any new partner points etc) on 16/11/2019 … EOIs will be selected on merit from that point. It will be based as before, simply on points total and EOI effect date

DHAs reply included the following quotes
” There is no change to how EOIs are ranked in SkillSelect, nor will there be a change from 16 November 2019. ”
“…Yes, you are misintepreting the Explanatory Statement, there was no intention in this statement to imply there would be priority groupings.”

Also,
DHA have announced that the salary required on a 491 visa for 3 years financial years is at least $53,900 per year. This is required to then apply for the permanent 191 visa after 3 years.
Thanks & regards


----------



## harisk (Oct 2, 2019)

*harisk*

Hi all,

I have 85 points for 189 (new points system) under Software engineering with 80 each in PTE, but it seems like there is no chance for me because my visa is expiring in February 2020 (TR). 

Now, I am planning to apply for a regional area (Geelong VIC), can someone please advise what is the process? I cannot find any field to submit a new EOI for regional area under my current skillselect portal.

Also, would be great if someone can tell me which visa subclass it will be and if Geelong is included and how many points I will get for it.


----------



## daretohandle (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi, My brother wants to apply for regional 491 Visa. But he has some doubts as he has completed bsc in computer science and had 8 years of past experience working in computer networking and security. But his current experience is not in the same field. Is he can still go for skill assessment from ACS and dies he gets points for the education? Anyone has any idea ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harisk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have 85 points for 189 (new points system) under Software engineering with 80 each in PTE, but it seems like there is no chance for me because my visa is expiring in February 2020 (TR).
> 
> ...


In Skillselect select 491 visa option
Start a new EOI and don’t mix with the existing 189 190 eoi

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

daretohandle said:


> Hi, My brother wants to apply for regional 491 Visa. But he has some doubts as he has completed bsc in computer science and had 8 years of past experience working in computer networking and security. But his current experience is not in the same field. Is he can still go for skill assessment from ACS and dies he gets points for the education? Anyone has any idea ?


He can get assessed through acs
His degree will probably be assessed as equivalent to diploma allowing him to claim 10 points

Not sure, so wait for others to respond 

Cheers


----------



## daretohandle (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks dear for the reply. Do you have any idea about experience points? Will he get points for experience?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

daretohandle said:


> Thanks dear for the reply. Do you have any idea about experience points? Will he get points for experience?


He may get away with 4 years deduction and if so 5 points
If 6 years is deducted, then no points

Cheers


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

I'm confused as to why individuals are wanting to know if they can apply for 189/190 after obtaining 491? Doesn't 491 give you access to 191 which is still a PR?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Molboro said:


> I'm confused as to why individuals are wanting to know if they can apply for 189/190 after obtaining 491? Doesn't 491 give you access to 191 which is still a PR?


491 has a very big restriction of earning 54,000$ per year for at least 3 years out of 5 
if you don't meet it for any reason, then you will have practically shut doors for Australia migration 

Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

hmm now going for regional we have to consider bushfire threat too.Nature has changed it's way severe than before.


----------

